# series2



## sammae (Dec 31, 2003)

Ok Guys, Big Lots is selling series2 while they last($69)! So My question is, Can you put series 1 software on a series 2 receiver? I just need to use the manuel record! Thanks Sammae


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Not a chance... very different hardware.
Unfortunately, this question also falls under the heading "theft of service", so can't be discussed here (series 2 tivos are sold to ONLY be used with an active subscription)


----------



## sammae (Dec 31, 2003)

Sorry I did not know that using something that you 'OWN' is against the law. Sammae


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

sammae said:


> Sorry I did not know that using something that you 'OWN' is against the law. Sammae


surely, you're not THAT naive


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

While you may "technically" own the hardware, certain features and functions are tied to a paid service. If you have to manually record with a sub, you don't want to purchase a heavily subsidized DVR. You didn't think there wasn't a catch to the $69 price, did you?


----------



## sammae (Dec 31, 2003)

I know BigLots! To cheep to pay more. sammae


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Well then, but a non-service DVR from them. Yes, you will pay a premium for it, compared to a service-required TiVo.


----------



## richjh (Mar 20, 2005)

I just bought a DT Series 2. Can I just switch the drive from my regular Series 2? I want to keep the programs that I have on it.
Rich


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

richjh said:


> I just bought a DT Series 2. Can I just switch the drive from my regular Series 2? I want to keep the programs that I have on it.
> Rich


*NO*!!!

The recordings are encoded to the TiVo. The only two ways are TiVo1 --> PC --> TiVo2 with TiVo DeskTop or TiVO1 --> TiVo2 with *M*ulti *R*oom *V*iewing


----------

